# '93 Navajo Apache



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

HI All,

We have just part/exed our Rambler for a '93 Navajo Apache on a Ducato base, sadly there wasn't any owners books with it. Does anyone have a Autotrail owners manual for this model? If so, would it be possible to copy it and send it to me as an email attachment. My email address is [email protected].

Also, does anyone know what the functions of the main/aux settings on the control panel do?

Many thanks in advance,

fromemike


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Fromemike (I'm Corshammike, by the way!)

This is just a guess as I don't have an identical panel, but I'm pretty sure the Main/Aux switch is for main (ie cab) and aux (ie habitation) batteries. Ours also has a third position in the middle, which you're supposed to select while moving. With any luck, you can also switch the charging function (when on hookup) from main to aux using the same switch.

I stand to be corrected by any AutoTrail owners out there. Hope you can find a handbook. When in a similar situation with our Bessacarr, Swift very kindly sent me one so it might be worth asking AutoTrail in case they still have one lying around.

Hope you enjoy your new van anyway.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

As far as I can remember the main and aux switch is for the leisure and engine batteries. I think that the aux is the leisure one and the main is the engine battery, but don't take that as gospel. The control panel is made by a Hull company who are still on the go. Their telephone number is 01482 659309. Hope this helps


----------



## fromemike (Jun 19, 2007)

*Navajo Apache*

Thanks Mikemoss and Raindancer for the fast replies 

Mike .... Corsham eh! Just over the border from me  . Our switch also has a centre setting so, hopefully, the settingss will be the same. I'll contact AutoTrail to see if they can help re manual.

Raindancer .... Thanks for the info and for the plug-in phone number ... I'll give them a bell.

We haven't taken the van out yet (getting it sorted as much as poss, finding out how things work and adding our own personal touches etc) but we will be away 18th 19th 20th of this month to give it a 'living-in' test .... hopfully there wont be too many problems 

Regards,

fromemike


----------

